# My nerves are shot



## Kenbo (Jan 31, 2012)

There has been a lot going on lately in my life, but the one thing that is making me a nervous wreck it the upcoming promotion at work. I am in line for it and from what I understand, I am the top contender. The fact that the job in question is only a month away, and no one has come to me yet to offer the position to me is nerve racking to say the least. Things can change in the blink of an eye, and I'm hoping that I hear some news soon. I don't know what I hope to gain by posting this...............I guess I'm just venting. :shout: I'll keep you guys in the loop if I hear anything.


----------



## Daren (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck Ken.


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2012)

Relax kenbo, Just focus on your work and try not to think about it and it will happen before you know it if it's ment to be. Trust in gods plan, I tell myself that I may not be doing what I want to be doing but I'm doing what I should be doing. I wish you all the best and if you want it I hope you get it!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2012)

If statistics comfort you, roughly 92% of what homo sapiens worry about never happen. So I'd say on average, you have only an 8% chance of things not going your way. But since IMO you're well above the average guy in many ways, you probably have about a *point* 8% chance of things not going your way. 

Seriously, worry is bad medicine in every dimension of our lives. We all do it from time to time, and perhaps unconsciously you needed a reminder.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jan 31, 2012)

Hang in there bud. I'm sure it'll work out just fine.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll try to be patient and not let it get to me. I have way too much idle time lately because I can only work in my shop on the weekends due to temperature issues. Hopefully I will have some good news soon. Thanks for your support. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know what my wife tells me when I start worrying about something like that. "will it make any thing different if you worry yourself sick over it" The answer is always "no" and her reply "Then stop It" :dash2::hang1::dash2:


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 31, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I know what my wife tells me when I start worrying about something like that. "will it make any thing different if you worry yourself sick over it" The answer is always "no" and her reply "Then stop It" :dash2::hang1::dash2:
> ...





The chips on the floor would make me worry more than the promotion, that's for sure.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 31, 2012)

Yap you so right Hey Kenbo is your shop clean  something to think about throw some chips on the floor :morning1:
[/quote]



The chips on the floor would make me worry more than the promotion, that's for sure. 
[/quote]

I think that is the point

If you are anything at work like you are here and in your shop you have, IMO a better chance than most. 

Are you more worried about getting it or not getting it? 
[/quote]


It's a worry that I wont get the job. But you guys are right, it is out of my hands, so why worry.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2012)

If it will help I have plenty of chips and dust I could send you - don't worry about me having a shortage either-you have seen a pic of my shop :dash2::hang1::wacko1: I have plenty of spare dirt....... If it is supposed to happen it will.


----------



## Mac (Feb 1, 2012)

‎"You've got to think about 'Big Things' while you're doing small things, so that all the small things go in the right direction."
Alvin Toffler

Good Luck!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 1, 2012)

Vest of luck, my friend.
In a few days, we'll be congratulating you.
Gene


----------

